# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 2 لسنة 2  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "تفسير"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**       بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم 3 يناير سنة 1981م*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ أحمد ممدوح عطية            رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين : فاروق محمود سيف النصر ومحمد فهمى حسن عشرى وكمال سلامة عبد الله ود. فتحى عبد الصبور ومحمود حمدى عبد العزيز وممدوح مصطفى حسن.أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار.د/ محمد أبو العينين                  المفوض*
*وحضور السيد/ سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم                        أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**فى طلب التفسير رقم 2 لسنة 2 قضائية* *"الإجراءات"**       ورد إلى المحكمة بتاريخ 20 أبريل سنة 1980 كتاب السيد وزير العدل بطلب تفسير المادة العاشرة من القانون رقم 65 لسنة 1974 بانشاء شركة الاسكندرية للملاحة والأعمال البحرية، وذلك بناء على طلب السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء بكتابه المؤرخ 22 مارس سنة 1980.*
*       وبعد تحضير الطلب أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً أبدت فيه الرأى بعدم قبول الطلب.*
*       ونظر الطلب على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة حيث التزمت هيئة المفوضين رأيها، وقررت المحكمة اصدار الحكم بجلسة اليوم.*
*"المحكمة"**       بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة.*
*       حيث إن رئيس مجلس الوزراء طلب تفسير نص المادة العاشرة من القانون رقم 65 لسنة 1974 بانشاء شركة الاسكندرية للملاحة والأعمال البحرية، وذلك على نحو يحدد الاعفاءات الضريبية التى تتمتع بها الشركة وفقا لأحكام هذه المادة، وأحكام القوانين رقمى 65 لسنة 1971و 43 لسنة 1974 بشأن استثمار المال العربى والأجنبى والمناطق الحرة.*
*       وحيث إن المادة العاشرة من القانون رقم 65 لسنة 1974 المطلوب تفسيرها تنص على أن"تتمتع الشركة- عن أنشطتها المقامة بالمناطق الحرة- بجميع المزايا والاعفاءات المقررة للشركات والمنشآت التجارية التى تعمل بالمناطق الحرة طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 65 لسنة 1971 بشأن استثمار المال العربى والمناطق الحرة".*
*       وحيث إنه يبين من الأوراق والمذكرات المرفقة بطلب التفسير، أن نزاعا ثار بين وزارة المالية( مصلحة الضرائب) وبين شركة الاسكندرية للملاحة والأعمال البحرية حول هذا النص، إذ بينما طالبت الشركة – عن أنشطتها بالمناطق الحرة- بكافة الاعفاءات والمزايا المقررة طبقا للقانون رقم 65 لسنة 1971 المشار إليه، اعترضت مصلحة الضرائب على ذلك استنادا إلى أن هذا القانون كان قد ألغى بمقتضى المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1974 بشأن إصدار نظام استثمار المال العربى والأجنبى والمناطق الحرة، قبل صدور قانون انشاء شركة الاسكندرية للملاحة والأعمال البحرية رقم 65 لسنة 1974.*
*       وحيث أن مناط قبول طلب تفسير نصوص القوانين الصادرة من السلطة التشريعية والقرارات بقوانين التى يصدرها رئيس الجمهورية – طبقا للمادة 26 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979- هو أن تكون هذه النصوص قد أثارت خلافا فى التطبيق، وأن يكون لها من الأهمية ما يقتضى توحيد تفسيرها، ومؤدى ذلك أن يكون النص المطلوب تفسيره علاوة على أهميته، قد اختلف تطبيقه على نحو لا تتحقق به المساواة بين المخاطبين بأحكامه أمام القانون رغم تماثل مراكزهم وظروفهم، بحيث يستوجب الأمر طلب اصدار قرار من المحكمة الدستورية العليا بتفسير هذا النص تفسيرا ملزما، ارساء لمدلوله القانونى السليم وتحقيقا لوحدة تطبيقه.*
*       لما كان ذلك وكان الثابت من الأوراق على ما سلف بيانه أن طلب التفسير الماثل قدم إلى المحكمة لمجرد خلاف فى الرأى- وليس فى التطبيق- ثار بين مصلحة الضرائب وشركة الاسكندرية للملاحة والأعمال البحرية حول نص المادة العاشرة المطلوب تفسيره، وكانت أهمية هذا النص والآثار التى تترتب على تطبيقه مقصورة على طرفى الخلاف المخاطبين وحدهما بأحكامه، أيا ما كان الرأى الذى تعتنقه الجهة المنوط بها هذا التطبيق، وإذ ينتفى بذلك ما يقتضى تفسير النص تفسيرا ملزما تحقيقا لوحدة تطبيقه، فإن طلب التفسير يكون غير مقبول.*
*لهذه الأسباب**       حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول الطلب.*

----------

